

How I Moved Away From The Mac After Leaving Apple - circa
http://readwrite.com/2014/03/20/apple-mac-windows-pc-balance

======
Jugurtha
I feel the author is mixing up a lot of stuff (between OS and manufacturer).

For example, there is no such thing as a Dell "system". I have a Dell _laptop_
and work with Ubuntu. It came with Windows 7 installed and I changed the grub
configuration to boot on Ubuntu by default and not wait.

I also feel it's like he's mixing Mac and Mac OS (i.e: The laptop with the
operating system). And since Apple moved from PowerPC to Intel, he could
easily have an Apple _laptop_ running under Windows.

Also, since the software he wanted to use for real estate wasn't available for
Mac OS (Not Mac the computer!), he didn't say anything about trying Boot Camp.

I feel reading through the article that the author has very little
understanding of the computers he's working on and was almost living in a
bubble, frankly; which doesn't surprise me at all since he described himself
as being a former Apple fan, but surprises me since he had a high position in
that company.

~~~
circa
Yes, also the printing problem he mentioned too. Maybe they did not allow
PostScript printing? That is all I could think of. Which is a very small
number of printer types.

Also the part "... there are still things I like better on Windows. Some of
these things I'll choose not to mention for fear of inciting the wrath of Mac
users everywhere, since many of those people will refuse to believe anything
can possibly be better in the world of Windows. " \- Just tell me what you're
working with. Its a little too late for that anyway. haha

